# Port Mulgrave narrow gauge mine



## phill.d (Jun 23, 2008)

Me and Ultrix set off to North Yorkshire to have a look at something we were interested in. After a bit of searching we found it, but it proved to be a bit of a major let down. After a quick brain scan for something else to look at, we decided to have a look at the old mine workings at Port Mulgrave. Ultrix had noticed someone had posted it on here a while ago. A big thanks to Ultrix for the trip, I'm sure he will be putting his pictures and words on this thread soon.





You need to navigate a long steep path down to the coast line. On the way down there is this handy illustration on a notice board of how it all worked. The 1911 plans of the tunnel portal and jettys that carried the narrow gauge railway through the tunnel and down to the sea. The machinery at the harbour was finally dismantled in 1934 during which time the wooden gantry accidentally caught fire. Later the Royal Engineers destroyed the breakwater to prevent German forces using the place for an invasion.




The mine entrance can still be seen 50 feet above high water above what remains of the harbour. 




Tunnelling began in 1854 and work on the harbour had started two years later. By the 1870s new more productive seams were found three miles away at the secluded valley of Easington Beck in Grinkle Park. The only feasible method of transporting the stone out was by sea and so the original tunnel at Port Mulgrave was extended for a further mile to connect to the Grinkle Park mine. Gradually the Port Mulgrave mine itself was abandoned but the harbour continued to be used for Grinkle Park ore until 1917 when a connection was made to the Middlesbrough to Whitby railway owing to the wartime dangers to shipping.




NICE 









The weather was crap, grey, miserable and overcast, but for 5 minutes the sun came out and shone straight in the tunnel lighting up the entrance nicely 




There had been a major roof collapse as soon as you got in the tunnel. The sun was lighting it up well. with a little bit of torch work there was some amazing colours and textures to capture.




This looked a bit nasty, there was just enough room to climb over the top to the other side.




Looking back at the portal from on top of the roof collapse.




This is the exact same location as the shot above. This was my 'flash test' shot to see I had the picture and focus I wanted. It just goes to show the difference in quality you achieve if you use flash, or long exposure light paint shots. There is no comparison, I guess this is why many people are disappointed with there first underground explores. What you see in the pictures is not what you get in reality.




Looking down to the other side of the collapse didn't look very inviting.




Inside the tunnel there was a large amount of water pouring in. It was the horrible thick orange stuff similar to what's in Gildersome tunnel. The orange colour is due to iron contamination.




Conditions in the tunnel weren't good for photography. When we got in it was clear, After about 5 minutes a thick grey mist developed. I don't know if this was simply due to us been in there. Body temperature and breathe maybe? It was getting thicker anyway. I had camera issues with condensation to make things worse. It wasn't one of my better days with the camera. Some you win-some you loose :icon_evil




There was an uninviting side passage further in the tunnel.




I was glad to see the rails still in situ poking out of the mud. The last train to run over them was 1917. The tunnel was then abandoned when a connection with the Middlesborough to Whitby line was created. Surprisingly there was only one man killed down here when a driver fell before waggons in 1876. Navigating down the tunnel it became clear there was roof collapse number two. The water was building up and getting deep at the blockage. Once over the collapse you could see the tunnel had failed for the 3rd time. The air was very bad and thin, and that's when we decided we aint go no further down there. 








Back out of the tunnel there is a a lot of old rusty shacks, machinery, boats and lobster pots to photograph.














When I go to the seaside I play bucket and spades with no expense spared. 









The picture of how the jetty and tramway was before it was demolished.

There's more pictures and history of the place on my site here
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=407921707


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 23, 2008)

Good stuff...


----------



## dagh- (Jun 23, 2008)

aww... that's such a cozy loader!

cool area, looks totally forgotten.


----------



## ultrix (Jun 23, 2008)

Although Port Mulgrave wasn't our major objective of the day, I looked forward to exploring the tunnel.
After entering the tunnel and climbing over the first roof-fall, we went down into the first part of the tunnel, which split into 2 parts. 
The main part is on the right in Phill.d's 11th photo. The far end of this section can be seen in the 15th photo. The water in this section gets deeper towards the end and the tunnel appears to be completely blocked by another roof-fall. Phill.d was wearing wellies and I was wearing waders, so I went off to look at the far end of the section, while Phill.d took his photographs.
The second roof-fall is passable, but the space is smaller than the first roof-fall. The bad air gets really bad after this roof-fall and I didn't want to stay in there very long. I took my first underground photo's using a long exposure and a tripod.
After the roof-fall there is a side passage going off the main passage;





The far side of the second roof-fall is seen on the right. The side passage is on the left. This is blocked by a massive roof-fall after just a few yards. It can just be seen in the photograph.A section of the roof brick-work has fallen at the junction. The pile of bricks can clearly be seen.
Looking along the main tunnel, there is a third roof-fall;





This seems more serious and extensive than the first 2 roof-falls. The space of the first part of this, is almost a flat-out crawl which I didn't enter and I could see more behind it. Sadly, due to the bad air, I returned to Phill.d and decided to look at the left-hand branch in Phill.d's 11th photo. The orange mud in the entrance to this, is about 2 feet deep. After a very short distance, the tunnel becomes natural rock with a stream in it. The roof gets lower and I didn't get very far.

Outside again, I took some photo's of the remains of the jetty;





A make-shift ladder;





and more rusting machinery;





Thanks to Phill.d for suggesting a trip to the area. It has a lot to offer and I'm sure we will be going back soon.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 23, 2008)

Twas a good day out Ultrix. You did well with those shots as well. Not bad mate! The tunnel is in bit of a state tho isn't it? :icon_evil


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 24, 2008)

Blimey guys! Looks an interesting but complicated explore!  Well done for getting in there as far as you did! Great pics too by the way!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

Top effort chaps!

Glad to see that it proved to be successful. Parts of the tunnel look to be in pretty good shape. Nice bit of history too. Cheers!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Engineer (Jun 25, 2008)

*Mulgrave Mine.*

Nice colourful pics, really conveys the atmosphere of the place.


----------



## ultrix (Jun 26, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Top effort chaps!
> 
> Glad to see that it proved to be successful. Parts of the tunnel look to be in pretty good shape. Nice bit of history too. Cheers!
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



The roof bulges in places after the second roof-fall. When I was taking my 2 photographs in the tunnel, I looked up and I was stood right under a big bulge.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

ultrix said:


> The roof bulges in places after the second roof-fall. When I was taking my 2 photographs in the tunnel, I looked up and I was stood right under a big bulge.



Hmm, sounds rather iffy in places then eh?!! 
Cue plenty of acro-props!! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

Loved seeing more photos of this interesting site. Excellent tunnel explore and pics, guys.
I really do like the fishermen's huts, though...such great colours.


----------



## tarboat (Aug 4, 2008)

Missed this when it was first posted because I was away in Ireland. Well done you two, you certainly got further than I managed on my own. The air in there isn't good and the roof is frightening. Great pics!


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 8, 2008)

Ahhh I see what you mean now mate about the similarity with Harnisha Burn lead mine. Those multiple arches are very similar. This is such a great location I can't wait to check it out myself.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

What an amazing place, I love all those colours in there. And the different tunnels going off in different directions. Good to see places like this. Nice to see some of the machinery still left there, albeit rusting away.

Excellent history and excellent pics guys. Really, really like this one.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

